# Wales



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have had a busy few days working my arse off, 18 hours I put in, that averages out at 6 hours a day, I am shattered







I've been working a Wales.............with Welsh people










I am 43 and have never been to Wales







and happily accepted all the usual ridiculous cartoon preconceptions of the Welsh despite never having set foot there. A job came up in Phllheli and I thought it was time I set foot in the dark country, so I went.

Whaddayaknow, I was stunned, I could never have imagined such a beautiful place existed in the UK and the people were the friendliest bunch I have ever met







The bay at Criccieth was perfect with a dream beach and vista. Snowdonia left me reeling, it's like bloody Austria







I am not a lover of the countryside but could have happily spent a week there.

I've learnt that preconcieved opinions are stupid and I've learnt that stapling your finger to a 9" by 2" joist hurts a lot


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My dad's family from Colwyn Bay


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Only been to Wales twice, Hull city at Cardiff and Swansea. Fearsome places and untill they open the new stadium at Swansea and we play them again I wont have to go back.

Paul D


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I used to go to the RAC/Lombard rallies in the Welsh mountains, your right it is very nice scenery


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wales is a beautiful country, I used to go there often when I was younger.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I spent 5 family holidays there on the trott-please don't remind me









No - it's not that bad. My brother met a Welsh lass & moved there. Then my mum went there when she split with my dad. Not gone down yet. Need to be sure I find a wheelchair friendly hotel first.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wales.........where men are men - and sheep are scared.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I love Wales mark, and regularly get there for some of the best mountain walking in the UK. And the Welsh as a people, are so friendly too.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, a beautiful country, I am not sure where this was, Snowdonia probably. Me & Greg, my partner, that is work partner not life partner


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You sure, can't beat Wales for the Valley Gals
















Use to Deliver there quite alot, from Camarthen to Abergavenny.

Regards

Bry



MarkF said:


> Yep, a beautiful country, I am not sure where this was, Snowdonia probably. Me & Greg, my partner, that is work partner not life partner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I love Snowdonia. I often go up there in the Winter and spend some time on the Glyders, Tryfan, Carnedd Dayfydd / Llewelyn. Betys-y-Coed is quite a charming little town. And I've never met anyone there who wasn't entirely friendly









The kids don't seem to have much to do except hang around all night outside Spars though!


----------

